# Pigments and glitter collection re organized :D



## erynnj (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2010)

Great collection!  I love the Tony & Tina glitters because they are actually eye safe!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Great collection!  I love the Tony & Tina glitters because they are actually eye safe!!_

 
What is tony and Tina?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_What is tony and Tina?_

 
It was a brand that went out of business awhile ago.  I have every color because they are actually eye safe!!  IIRC, they were made out of paper.  You can still find them on Ebay for a reasonable price.


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

so how are you coping with the packaging change?


----------



## erynnj (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feeorin* 

 
_so how are you coping with the packaging change? _

 
omg, thank you for asking that, I hate it, hate hate hate hate it. I emailed corporate about how they messed up my whole set up. Worst idea ever on their part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and everytime i go to the mac store I make it a point to somehow complain about it to various people lol.


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2010)

i die!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are so sparkly I love it !


----------



## tennischic09 (Aug 30, 2010)

*DROOLING!!!* Such a great collection.


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow...that's all I've got, just wow...


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_omg, thank you for asking that, I hate it, hate hate hate hate it. I emailed corporate about how they messed up my whole set up. Worst idea ever on their part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and everytime i go to the mac store I make it a point to somehow complain about it to various people lol._

 
Thank you so much!!! Glad to hear an activist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your collection!
I am such a glitter/pigment junkie myself! I couldn't put them all in one traincases, I have way too many, not just MAC but with Ben Nye, Graphobian and lots of other brands... I admire your display!
What are the dimension of the traincase that you have and where did you get it if I can ask please?
Thanks!


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_omg, thank you for asking that, I hate it, hate hate hate hate it. I emailed corporate about how they messed up my whole set up. Worst idea ever on their part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and everytime i go to the mac store I make it a point to somehow complain about it to various people lol._

 
Thank you so much!!! Glad to hear an activist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your collection!
I am such a glitter/pigment junkie myself! I couldn't put them all in one traincases, I have way too many, not just MAC but with Ben Nye, Graphobian and lots of other brands... I admire your display!
What are the dimension of the traincase that you have and where did you get it if I can ask please?
Thanks!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 31, 2010)

Virtual orgasm.  Lights up stogie now...


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

Great collection! They look so pretty all organized together.


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

love it! that case is amazing!


----------



## erynnj (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *syrene78* 

 
_Thank you so much!!! Glad to hear an activist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your collection!
I am such a glitter/pigment junkie myself! I couldn't put them all in one traincases, I have way too many, not just MAC but with Ben Nye, Graphobian and lots of other brands... I admire your display!
What are the dimension of the traincase that you have and where did you get it if I can ask please?
Thanks!_

 
Thanks! not sure the dimensions.. i can measure it later for you, its the old style MAC train case that they used to sell at free standing stores.... I think they have changed the design of it its about 6 years old


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_Thanks! not sure the dimensions.. i can measure it later for you, its the old style MAC train case that they used to sell at free standing stores.... I think they have changed the design of it its about 6 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't mind if you could give me the dimensions actually please.
Not sure if I will get a MAC one since they are pretty expensive unless I manage to find it at a CCO. Sometimes I find some decent traincases on Ebay.
Could you please send me a PM when you get a chance? No rush though.
I just don't want to miss your post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!
And keep glittering!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 5, 2010)

Oooh, awesome collex. That case full of mac piggies =


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

wow this is better than mac store


----------

